# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Chien qui fait ses besoins la nuit: comment lui faire passer cette habitude?

## skapounkette

J'ai un de mes chiens qui fait systématiquement ses besoins la nuit dans la maison. On l'a depuis 4 mois seulement, il a 2 ans 1/2, on l'a récupéré en fourrière. Quand il est arrivé à la maison, pas castré, il m'a fait plusieurs pipis un peu partout. Je ne me suis pas inquiétée et effectivement je n'ai aujourd'hui plus de soucis de propreté en journée, il a aussi été castré entre temps.

En revanche, toutes les nuits il me fait pipi + crotte dans la maison (sur le carrelage mais aussi sur le tapis). J'ai essayé de le sortir tard le soir et tôt le matin mais rien n'y fait. Par exemple hier je l'ai sorti à 23h30 et ce matin à 5h et j'avais tout de même pipi +crotte dans le salon. 

Je précise que je ne réagis jamais quand je vois qu'il a fait ses besoins, je le fais sortir et pendant qu'il n'est pas là je ramasse tout et fais comme si de rien n'était. Il n'a à priori pas de problème particulier qui lempêcherait de se retenir puisqu'en journée il peut rester plusieurs heures sans faire ses besoins. 

Si vous avez des conseils/idées pour lui faire passer ce comportement car, même si ce n'est pas bien grave en soi, j'en ai un peu marre de cette odeur de pisse chez moi  ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Est ce que tu as vu un  véto? Car tu dis qu'il fait sur le tapis aussi, et normalement le chien ne fait pas là où il dort... S'il le fait c'est peut être qu'il a un souci de santé.

----------


## skapounkette

> Est ce que tu as vu un  véto? Car tu dis qu'il fait sur le tapis aussi, et normalement le chien ne fait pas là où il dort... S'il le fait c'est peut être qu'il a un souci de santé.


Non ce n'est pas là où il dort, c'est le tapis d'une autre pièce en fait. Lui il dort dans le salon, sur le canapé et là je n'ai pas de soucis.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Déjà c'est un bon point, s'il ne fait pas là où il dort!
Est-ce qu'il a d'autres problèmes de comportement? J'ai eu une FA qui faisait ça, mais quand elle était en panique (anxiété de séparation). On avait eu de bons réusltats avec un vary...

----------


## Poska

La jack de ma mère faisait systématiquement pipi et caca la nuit depuis son adoption, soit plusieurs années.
Elle a arrêté du jour au lendemain depuis qu'elle dort dans la chambre de ma petite soeur. Elle dormait avant dans le salon/salle à manger, grande pièce ouverte.
D'où ma question: as-tu essayé de le faire dormir dans une pièce différente, fermée, et éventuellement avec toi?

----------


## Houitie

oui, le mettre dans une piece petite avec juste un endroit pour dormir, comme il ne fera pas là ou il dort et bien il sera propre. 
(attention, conseil à ne pas appliquer avec des chiots ou un chien qui ne peut pas se retenir, je ne suis pas un bourreau)

----------


## skapounkette

Je n'ai pas précisé mais il fait aussi ses besoins la journée dehors sans soucis (je veux dire, il n'a pas "peur", il n'attend pas d'être seul pour faire).

Il n'a pas d'autres problèmes de comportement, il est très facile à vivre comme chien, joueur, câlin et reste seul sans aucun problème, il ne pleure pas du tout quand on s'absente.

J'ai essayé de le faire dormir dans d'autres pièces mais ça n'a rien changé. Il a dormi dans notre chambre le week end dernier et il y a aussi fait ses besoins, on a été réveillés vers 3h du matin par une "charmante" odeur  ::

----------


## sammy33

Modifier l' heure du repas ?

----------


## itchika

> Modifier l' heure du repas ?


Je pense que c'est un bon point à essayer en effet!  ::

----------


## Groindecochon

J'avais ce souci avec une chienne récupérée de fourrière  après avoir vécu dehors et qui faisait ses besoins absolument n'importe quand et n'importe où, de préférence à l'intérieur. C'était dégueul*sse et infernal.

Elle a fini au bout de plusieurs mois par faire comme mon autre chien, je ne sais pas précisément ce qui a déclenché ce comportement, mais elle est devenue propre, il a quand même fallu cinq ou six mois.

Accessoirement c'est le gros (qui a toujours été propre), qui s'est mis à uriner à l'intérieur pendant tout un temps, à l'endroit préféré où urinait avant la petite chienne  :: 

Mais tout est finalement rentré dans l'ordre, ils sont propres tous les deux maintenant.

Je ne voyais pas souvent non plus la petite faire ses besoins à l'intérieur, je pense qu'à force de la sortir elle a fini par comprendre comment on vivait et acquérir un rythme  :: 

N'oublie pas de féliciter et de t'extasier quand il fait ses besoins à l'extérieur.

PS: Moi je râlais à chaque fois que je la voyais faire ses besoins à l'intérieur, je braillais "non", pour qu'elle voie que je n'étais pas contente du tout.

----------


## skapounkette

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que la journée il fait toujours ses besoins dehors, je veux dire qu'il n'a pas de réel souci de propreté en fait  :: 

Pour ce qui est de changer l'heure du repas j'y ai pensé et ça pourrait certainement être une solution mais malheureusement c'est très difficile à mettre en oeuvre par rapport à nos emplois du temps... Actuellement les chiens mangent entre 18h30 et 20h (en général plutôt vers 19h), c'est le plus pratique pour gérer les ballades et jeux avec les chiens après le boulot.

Je pense que je suis partie pour nettoyer encore un certain nombre de pipis/crottes  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Il faut restreindre son espace = kennel ou toute petite pièce. Si tu as essayé une petite pièce et que ça n'a pas suffit, kennel.

----------


## Mag51

Bonjour tout le monde!!
Je suis d'accord avec muzarègne et vivelesbergers, j'essayerais la varikennel à ta place!! Il ne faut pas se dire que c'est barbare!! les ancêtres des chiens avaient des tanières et la varik peut être une douillette et confortable tanière!!

----------


## skapounkette

Ok merci pour vos conseils  ::

----------


## mimine

as tu tenté de laisser une lumière type veilleuse dans la pièce où il dort ? peut être a-t-il des angoisses nocturnes ?

----------


## skapounkette

> as tu tenté de laisser une lumière type veilleuse dans la pièce où il dort ? peut être a-t-il des angoisses nocturnes ?


Non je n'ai pas tenté! Je vais essayer cette nuit pour voir.

----------


## mimine

à tenter, parce que je connais un chien qui a des angoisses la nuit et la maîtresse a trouvé comme solution une veilleuse pour bébé .. ça l'apaise immédiatement !

----------


## Kybou!

Ca s'arrange Skapounkette ?

----------


## skapounkette

Non  :: 

Je lui ai laissé une petite lumière 2 nuits de suite et tous les matins j'ai pipi + crotte... Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il fait ça  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Je rejoins vraiment MuzaRègne tu sais ! Il faut réduire l'espace ! Il fait ça depuis que tu l'as ? Si j'étais toi, je le mettrais en kennel la nuit ...

----------


## skapounkette

Je n'ai pas de Kennel pour le moment mais je ne suis pas contre le fait de tenter! 
Oui il fait ça depuis que je l'ai, je pensais que ça lui passerait avec le temps mais visiblement non  ::

----------


## Mag51

Essayes la varik la nuit!

----------


## lealouboy

> Non ce n'est pas là où il dort, c'est le tapis d'une autre pièce en fait. Lui il dort dans le salon, sur le canapé et là je n'ai pas de soucis.


désolée ce n'est pas drôle mais j'ai explosé de rire en imaginant ton chien aller faire ses besoins sur TON tapis et retourner comme une fleur dormir dans le canapé  :: 

Sinon, comme les autres, laisses lui encore un peu de temps (ça ne fait que 2 mois qu'il est chez toi) et ensuite, tente le coup avec la vary  :: 

De plus, il me semble que les effets de la castration ne sont pas immédiats chez le chien  :Smile: 

bon courage  ::

----------


## skapounkette

> désolée ce n'est pas drôle mais j'ai explosé de rire en imaginant ton chien aller faire ses besoins sur TON tapis et retourner comme une fleur dormir dans le canapé


Ah oui mais c'est exactement ça en +  ::  Et le matin quand je me lève il est peinard sur le canapé, enroulé dans MA couverture (celle que je mets quand je regarde la télé le soir, comme une grand mère) et il me regarde l'air de dire "Fais pas trop de bruit steuplé, j'ai pas fini ma nuit"

Résultat: ma couverture pue le chien, mon canapé aussi, mon tapis pue la pisse mais sinon Eliott dort bien  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Ah oui mais c'est exactement ça en +  Et le matin quand je me lève il est peinard sur le canapé, enroulé dans MA couverture (celle que je mets quand je regarde la télé le soir, comme une grand mère) et il me regarde l'air de dire "Fais pas trop de bruit steuplé, j'ai pas fini ma nuit"
> 
> Résultat: *ma couverture pue le chien, mon canapé aussi, mon tapis pue la pisse mais sinon Eliott dort bien*


Désolée mais...

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Taysa

Profite des -20% actuellement sur zooplus.be les varys sont a 39€90 pour celle en metal avec les -20% c'est cadeau pas cher

----------


## borneo

Il fait ses besoins la nuit même s'il a fait une crotte à sa dernière balade du soir ?

----------


## skapounkette

> Il fait ses besoins la nuit même s'il a fait une crotte à sa dernière balade du soir ?


Oui, je ne sais pas comment il fait  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Profite des -20% actuellement sur zooplus.be les varys sont a 39€90 pour celle en metal avec les -20% c'est cadeau pas cher


Ok je vais regarder, merci pour l'info !

----------


## borneo

Sa balade du soir est une vraie balade ?

Je te pose la question, car j'ai remarqué qu'un chien qui est juste "sorti" peut stocker bon nombre de crottes. Il y a quelques années, je laissais parfois notre chien à mon fils, ado à l'époque, qui ne lui ouvrait que le jardin (il ne voulait pas avoir à ramasser les crottes en public).
Bref, quand je rentrais et que je baladais le chien, il pouvait faire trois ou quatre crottes au cours de la première balade.  ::

----------


## skapounkette

Oui pourtant il a une vraie ballade le soir, il fait ptet exprès d'en garder un peu en réserve le fourbe  ::

----------


## Mag51

> Ah oui mais c'est exactement ça en +  Et le matin quand je me lève il est peinard sur le canapé, enroulé dans MA couverture (celle que je mets quand je regarde la télé le soir, comme une grand mère) et il me regarde l'air de dire "Fais pas trop de bruit steuplé, j'ai pas fini ma nuit"
> Pièce jointe 51961
> Résultat: ma couverture pue le chien, mon canapé aussi, mon tapis pue la pisse mais sinon Eliott dort bien



hihiii et bien bienvenue au club des grand-mères qui se réchauffent sous leur couverture le soir devant la télé (et oui en plein mois de juillet quand même ^^!!!!) hihiii je fais pareil!!! sauf que moi ce soit mes chats qui se lovent sous ma couverture!!!! bon niveau odeur, ça va, ça gère ::

----------


## Chandra

> Il faut restreindre son espace = kennel ou toute petite pièce. Si tu as essayé une petite pièce et que ça n'a pas suffit, kennel.


+1

Ma louloute avait le même soucis.
J'avais beau la sortir très tard et très tôt, rien n'y faisait.
On a acheté une varicanelle. Les 3 premières nuits ont été un peu dure pour nous car l'entendre pleurer fend le coeur, mais aujourd'hui, c'est SA place. Elle adore et y va toute seule comme une grande. Cela a complètemement stoppé le soucis de non-propreté et cela a permis d'épargner le canapé qui se faisait manger chaque nuit un peu plus  :: ...
Elle a passé ses nuits dedans porte rabattue pendant environ 8 mois. J'ai fait plusieurs tentative en laissant ouvert la nuit, et si je trouvait une betise au matin (plutôt destruction sur la fin, la propreté est définitivement acquise) je refermait le varicanel pour un moment, jusqu'à ce que je 'le sente'. Aujourd'hui, elle a un peu plus d'1 an et 1/2 et on laisse la caisse ouverte de jour comme de nuit, mais quand elle voit qu'on se prépare pour aller au lit, elle y va d'elle même  ::  trop mimi.
On lui laisse car elle semble apprécier d'y dormir quand elle veut être au calme..

Voilà mon expérience du varicanelle. Difficile à mettre en place car j'ai eu du mal à admettre de la mettre dans une 'boite' (c'est l'effet que ça me faisait au début), mais je ne regrette pas une seule seconde.

----------


## Kybou!

> Ah oui mais c'est exactement ça en +  Et le matin quand je me lève il est peinard sur le canapé, enroulé dans MA couverture (celle que je mets quand je regarde la télé le soir, comme une grand mère) et il me regarde l'air de dire "Fais pas trop de bruit steuplé, j'ai pas fini ma nuit"
> Pièce jointe 51961
> Résultat: ma couverture pue le chien, mon canapé aussi, mon tapis pue la pisse mais sinon Eliott dort bien


Désolée Skapounkette mais ...  ::  !

----------


## skapounkette

Merci Chandra pour ton témoignage! Je viens de commander une cage métallique sur zooplus.be en soldes, des que je l'aurai on essayera!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le pire c'est que moi aussi ça me fait rire, je ne sais pas si tous les staffs/ croisés staffs sont comme lui mais c'est un vrai clown qui sait très bien manipuler son monde pour arriver à ses fins... Je dis tout le temps qu'on ne dirait pas un chien mais bien un humain!

----------


## Taysa

Ils sont tous comme ca ^^ 

J'ai toujours utiliser la vary pour l'education des chiots ou ré-education bah doive pas en etre traumatiser car la vary il l'adore ! N'oublie mas la principale regle : dans la vary on va jamais le punir, le careSer rien si il est dedans faut le laisser meme pour un calin

----------


## Chandra

> Ils sont tous comme ca ^^ 
> 
> J'ai toujours utiliser la vary pour l'education des chiots ou ré-education bah doive pas en etre traumatiser car la vary il l'adore ! *N'oublie mas la principale regle : dans la vary on va jamais le punir, le careSer rien si il est dedans faut le laisser meme pour un calin*


Plus que d'accord. 
D'ailleurs, chez moi, les plus gros calinous sont dans la vari.. Bon, je me contorsionne dans tous les sens pour me coller contre elle là-bas dedans  :: , mais c'était ma façon de lui apprendre à aimer être là   ::

----------


## Taysa

Oui bah justement c'est ce qu'il ne faut pas faire ..... 

Une ancienne du forum qui avait des bull terrier c'est fais defigurer en voulant faire un calin a son chien dans la vary ! 

La principale regle dans la vary est de laisser le chien TRANQUILLE si vous voulez un calin vous lui demandez d'en sortir  ::

----------


## Chandra

ah ?

ma loupiote, c'est une chtite croisée border collie, toute en douceur et en calinou... 
Tu penses que ça peut vraiment craindre ?

Mais je le note, et je me contiendrai un peu plus à l'avenir  ::

----------


## Taysa

Je ne doute pas de la gentillesse de ta chienne MAIS pour que le chien prenne un réel plaisir a la vary cela doit rester son endroit et donc on ne doit pas surtout entretenir un quelconque rapport avec lui quand il est dedans. 

Cela permet au chien d'avoir son lieu de repos car mine de rien oui des fois ils ont pas forcement envie d'etre caliner ou autres !

----------


## Chandra

D'accord, je le note, et j'appliquerai à l'avenir.

merci pour le conseil  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Le pire c'est que moi aussi ça me fait rire, je ne sais pas si tous les staffs/ croisés staffs sont comme lui mais c'est un vrai clown qui sait très bien manipuler son monde pour arriver à ses fins... Je dis tout le temps qu'on ne dirait pas un chien mais bien un humain!


 ::  Chaussette est comme Eliott, tout pareil ...  ::

----------


## skapounkette

Quelques nouvelles de mon ptit pisseur nocturne!
La vary est arrivée il y a environ 1 semaine, au début Eliott en avait très peur... Je lui mettais sa gamelle dedans le soir pour qu'il associe cela à quelquechose de positif mais il tremblait comme une feuille dès qu'il était à l'intérieur. J'ai continué à lui mettre sa gamelle dedans le soir et maintenant il n'a plus peur. 
Là je viens de bien l'aménager pour que ça soit confortable et il va dedans tout seul! Je vais donc pouvoir commencer à l'enfermer la nuit, j'avais peur de le traumatiser en le faisant avant mais il semble rassuré maintenant (j'ai mis des tissus dessus, pour faire comme une cabane et apparemment il préfère).

----------


## yannn

Oui au début ils peuvent avoir peur mais ça les rassure bien, en tout cas pour mon chien ça a nous beaucoup aidé pour les voyages car il avait très peur il se cachait sous les sièges, tremblait et dans sa vary il dit plus rien et dort =).

----------


## Carozabi

Mon chien un Jack Russel de 5 ans adopté, il y a 3 ans faisait à l'intérieur, on s'est dit que c'était le changement de maison et d'habitudes. Cela a fini par s'arrêter mais depuis 6 mois, il refait toutes les nuits même quand il est promené. Il ne le faisait plus depuis un petit moment mais j'ai "hérité" de Coockie et Paco et depuis le jour de leur arrivées, mon petit monsieur a recommencé. On le promène dehors, il va au jardin et rien n'y fait. Je vous ai lu et vais re essayer le cellier et au "pire" le varikennel. 
Merci de vos conseils.

----------


## leontine

Une autre solution peut être de décaler les heures de repas. Mon chien a le même souci, il fait ses crottes la nuit. A la maison, il y a une trappe pour sortir au jardin, mais en vacances, ça me pose problème.

Quand je le nourris à 7h (au réveil) et à 15 ou 16h, il fait ses dernières crottes à la balade du soir, et plus dans la maison.

Inutile de dire qu'il n'a pas accès aux pièces qui ont des moquettes ou des tapis. Son panier est à la cuisine, ça limite les dégâts.

----------


## beapat

> ah ?
> 
> ma loupiote, c'est une chtite croisée border collie, toute en douceur et en calinou... 
> Tu penses que ça peut vraiment craindre ?
> 
> Mais je le note, et je me contiendrai un peu plus à l'avenir


la règle est que l'on ne dérange pas son chien à sa place, vary, panier, canapé ...
sauf que comme toute règle, il ne faut pas les respecter.
si ta chienne aime ça continue.

----------

